# Talked to the fudge company today



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Holy Crow!! The cost of the kettle is out of sight. It costs twice what everything else combined costs. I told the guy that I'm not comfortable borrowing the amount he figured, and asked him to look around for a used kettle. Hopefully I can get one to start. If things go well I can always get a new one down the road. And if they don't, I can sell the used one and get some money back. I don't think we'll do real great with a retail space, so I can see I'll be going out to sell at various places. But I don't mind if it isn't more than a day or two a week. I'm just trying to supplement our income, not get rich. They recommended I get 600 pounds of mix right off. Needless to say, I said no and said 120 pounds should do it to start. That will save me a lot of money up front. Since there is no minimum order, I can order 30 pound cases as I need them. 

Nomad


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I contacted my insurance guy Wednesday in an e-mail and explained what I am trying to do. They only handle stuff like cars and homeowners, etc. So he gave me a name of a woman who does handle what I need. I called and a lady said the woman was on the phone and asked if I could wait. I said yes and held on. She came back and said it was going to be longer than expected and could the woman call me back. I said yes and waited all day for a call that never came. I guess her business must be good. Oh and she is not an employee, it is her agency. I'm looking around today for someone willing to talk to me.

Nomad


----------

